# RbW:  Upper Paugussett State Forest



## Gremf (Sep 18, 2008)

Headed out 6:15 AM for a quickie 5 miles in the woods with the headlight but I don't think I needed it.  Really liking riding 34:20 on the SS rig now.  Thinking that 34:19 or 18 might be in my future soon.  Need to try some other trails though.

No hunters on the Echo Valley side of the forest in the parking lot.  Did see some deer though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

we are currently in bow season right?  did you have your bells on you?  ;-)

depending on the light, i might be able to meet up with you for a RbW...


----------



## Gremf (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, it's bow season and I am riding with some serious bells this year.  







Can you see that?  My company's crazy firewall blocks stuff randomly.

6:15 is light enough to ride without a light right now I am finding.  We could meet at 6:30 some time next week if you want for a tour of Upper Paugussett.  My standard loop is 3 miles from the Echo Valley Lot, but I could throw on another trail and a climb back up the fire road to really earn some dough.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Yeah, it's bow season and I am riding with some serious bells this year.



I can *totally *see wearing blaze orange, but the bells gotta be a bit annoying, no? Part of why I like MTBing is the peacefulness of being in the quiet woods. Although that gets a bit disrupted when JP comes along... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Yeah, it's bow season and I am riding with some serious bells this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would be into a 6:30 throw down.  let me know what morning you are thinking of.  the wife ad i have been swapping dropping our son off at g-mas for daycare.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> ... but the bells gotta be a bit annoying, no? Part of why I like MTBing is the peacefulness of being in the quiet woods.



Riding in areas that are actively hunted I think you have to go the extra mile and make your presence known, otherwise you have to ride on Sundays or stick to state parks.

I am encountered hunters all over this forest.  One guy, was setting up turkey decoys on one side of the trail and planning on sitting on the other.  So, the trail was part of the free fire zone.  Guess that shows you that even though they have to pass a test to get their licenses common sense is not part of the test.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can *totally *see wearing blaze orange, but the bells gotta be a bit annoying, no? Part of why I like MTBing is the peacefulness of being in the quiet woods. Although that gets a bit disrupted when JP comes along... :lol:



going forward during hunting season, i am hooking the dogs up with bells if we take them in the woods.  i like the quiet too, i like my dogs more.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Riding in areas that are actively hunted I think you have to go the extra mile and make your presence known, otherwise you have to ride on Sundays or stick to state parks.
> 
> I am encountered hunters all over this forest.  One guy, was setting up turkey decoys on one side of the trail and planning on sitting on the other.  So, the trail was part of the free fire zone.  Guess that shows you that even though they have to pass a test to get their licenses common sense is not part of the test.



Oh....I get why you do it. I would bet a majority of hunters are pretty cautious about what they take aim on, but certainly not all. I deer hunted as a teenager a few times and to think that a teen could be in the woods with a high powered rifle, shotgun, muzzle loader, or bow is indeed a scary thought. Still, for me, I wouldn't do the bell thing.



Grassi21 said:


> going forward during hunting season, i am hooking the dogs up with bells if we take them in the woods.  i like the quiet too, i like my dogs more.



Totally makes sense given how your dogs could be mistaken for deer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh....I get why you do it. I would bet a majority of hunters are pretty cautious about what they take aim on, but certainly not all. I deer hunted as a teenager a few times and to think that a teen could be in the woods with a high powered rifle, shotgun, muzzle loader, or bow is indeed a scary thought. Still, for me, I wouldn't do the bell thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally makes sense given how your dogs could be mistaken for deer.



crosby has long legs and looks like a small deer at times.  we call her our little deer.  but with all the ruckus those dogs make i hope a hunter would be able to tell the difference.  you met the crazy beasts... ;-)


----------



## Gremf (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like I will be riding again tomorrow morning.  My commuter substitute is down with fork issues - need to replace the star nut so I am going to do a similar loop only tack on the horse trail on the west side of the forest.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Looks like I will be riding again tomorrow morning.  My commuter substitute is down with fork issues - need to replace the star nut so I am going to do a similar loop only tack on the horse trail on the west side of the forest.



After this afternoon's 8 miler, I suspect your best chance at an AZ riding partner (Grassi) will be licking his wounds tomorrow morning... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> After this afternoon's 8 miler, I suspect your best chance at an AZ riding partner (Grassi) will be licking his wounds tomorrow morning... :lol:



i am sore as hell.  feels good though.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 19, 2008)

39 degrees this morning - I bailed.  Burrrrrr!


----------

